# New baby Green Terror pictures.... and some tank shots



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my new juvy green terror.... I think he has a lot of potential, he is only about 2-2.5 inches...

I say "he" because all signs point to male, but I could be wrong.... either way im excited to see him grow...

he is in a 55 right now with a few other fish, some of which will be moving out when he grows up some or if it becomes a problem.... eventually he is going to have his own 75....

enjoy.....


----------



## monicawells (Sep 14, 2011)

Cute little booger! Nice.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

they are soooo cute at that age! :thumb:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, if you want a male, I think you have problems. That fish shows at least three signs of being female, and there are photos of smaller fish in this forum that are obvious males if you want to compare the following points. The light bars on either side of the lateral spot are usually seen on females, rarely, if ever, on males. The caudal band is much narrower than on a male, and the inner border of it is well defined, unlike the same edge on a male. Finally, the soft dorsal border is also quite thin, again, seen on females.

It is quite colorful for a female, but color is really not a dependable characteristic for sexing the species. Poor males can have less, good females can have more. I'd say you have a very good female.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well if a female will the colors still be nice when older?... I am wanting to grow one as a centerpiece or singular fish... Do females color up anywhere near as nicely?


----------

